# TT 3.2 V6 problems and general



## Yorkshire (Jul 20, 2004)

Dear All,

I have had a Moro total spec V6 for the past 6 months and without thrashing the living daylights out of it, have easily achieved an average of 29mpg for the past 10,000 miles. Certainly far better than a 225 could muster.

The only problem is that it's back at an Audi dealership for a 3rd time. I have the following problems:

- Left window decides to open itself now and again (motor being replaced tomorrow)
- Constant rattle from rear left quarter (fixed by extra padding being put in side pillar but see what Audi say tomorrow)
- Faulty hands-free kit (suspect by now that the wiring done at the factory was faulty - being looked at again tomorrow)
- Exhaust emissions warning indicator makes an appearance for c. 10 seconds at a time a couple of times a week - again being checked out tomorrow).

It is undoubtedly a wonderful car but I do not expect the above problems from what should be a German engineering tour de force. I would be particularly interested to hear if any of you have suffered from the emissions warning light popping on out of nowhere.

Cheers,

James.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

I have moved from a 225 to a 3.2 and surprised you reckon the economy is better!! I got high 20s nomally and mid 30s on a motorway with the 225 and in the 3.2 this is down to low 20s around town and 30ish on the motorway.

With respect I don't think your problems are any different to most other cars.

The window issue is a well known Audi thing across a few models not just the TT or specifically the 3.2TT

I had a boot 'clunk' but was fixed by adjusting the catch u-bolt

Not had the emissions light thought :-/


----------



## little_blue (Mar 2, 2004)

i dont drive particulaty slowly..... and since march and 12500 miles, i have averaged 24.6 mpg according to DIS

not had any of your other problems though, only a faulty 6 cd changer swapped under warranty


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yorkshire said:


> .....and without thrashing the living daylights out of it, have easily achieved an average of 29mpg for the past 10,000 miles. Certainly far better than a 225 could muster.


Welcome to the forum!

Frequently thrash the living daylights out of my 225 (with APR) and get 20mpg.

I just feel those little critters and plants died a valliant death millions of years ago and to have some fun as they burn there way through my engine seems a fitting tribute!

So it burns a few more of them, ho hum!


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Oh, I forgot about my Concert II (single-shot CD) going on the blink over the last couple of weeks.

Car spent a day at the dealers today for them to tell me - "yes, it's broken, but we'll have to order one in" !!!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I've had the 3.2 for almost 5 months and has been/is completely fault free.

Mpg is averaging about 27, which compares with 33 which the 225 averaged over similar roads. I reckon that the difference is due to the 3.2 being a more exciting and satisfying drive. You just wanna put ra foot down.

It's a pity about yer minor electrical problems.........and I didn't even know there was an emissions light..........which is embarassing given my status as a TT expert. :wink:


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Yorkie... 

Anywhere near the East coast per chance? 
I have seen a couple of Moro blues scooting around my home town, but both 225's.

Touching wood like crazy, I have had a creaking boot which I fixed myself and I still have a couple of unresolved minor 'issues' with the DSG, but that's it up to now.

Oh, a couple of times when I have parked the car in the garage overnight, I have come to it in the morning and both windows have been 3/4 the way down :?

Weird.

Apart from that, I love it!!!

Get mid 20's BTW, but low, low 20's on the run to work in heavy traffic.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

keeping schtum, touching wood, crossing fingers and clutching both a rabbit's foot and 4 leaf clover......

no problems to report 

and welcome aboard


----------



## Yorkshire (Jul 20, 2004)

All,

Many thanks for your warm welcome to this forum. I'm glad to hear that not al the cars are like mine and I think I had better get a bit heavier with my right foot ;0)!!

All the very best,

James (Bingley, West Yorkshire)


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Hi James, welcome to the forum. You are not far from my neck of the woods in north leeds. Get a photo up of your car and I'll keep my eyes open for you. 

I intend to create a new signature on here myself, I've just taken delivery of an A3 3.2 DSG S-line after driving a TT for 2.5 years. I'm sure I'll be posting my mpg figures up here just as soon as they've settled down. Car has only got 43 miles on the clock so far


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Ah! Finally someone else with the Emission Light problem? I had mine come on accompanies by a horrible metallic grating noise from the front LH side of the engine, just as I was parking up outside the house. I turned the engine off, waited and restarted and it was gone - Never to reappear. Dealer said they could find no fault record etc. (the usual thing).

As for the window issue, sounds like a new motor - Not toTTally unusual. I get a rattle around the rear parcel shelf area (fnarr, fnarr) and my dealer said he could hear it, but that "It's a Sports Car". Needless to say I am changing my dealer.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Yorkshire,

The window drop problem is a common one, and something which i think gets on everyone's TiTs :wink: .

Like everyone else's responses, i am thoroughly suprised at your mpg! I have been getting an average of 20-21 mpg per tank, and this last tank isn't lasting very long at all 

I filled her up on Saturday afternoon, and have probably only driven about 50-60 miles (roughly), and the tank is indicating it is 2/3 full.

On the 180R, i could get 250 miles, or sometimes even 275 miles out of a tank, but the last couple of fill ups have got me about 200!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

andya said:


> With respect I don't think your problems are any different to most other cars.
> 
> The window issue is a well known Audi thing across a few models not just the TT or specifically the 3.2TT
> 
> :


Yes, lots and lots of us have had this problem over the years but I'm really surprised (or maybe I shouldn't be!) that Audi are still producing cars that have the same old problem.
Does this demonstrate that they don't really have a fix


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PS - I usually get about 330 - 360 miles to a tank. Mix of commuting and some m/way...

got a lot less last weekend tho


----------



## kelvin (Sep 23, 2003)

Had the V6 since November :lol: . Had a new gearbox just befor Xmas after one of the solenoid valves stuck  . Had a squeek/rattle from rear which was fixed by the dealer :? . Last week the emmision warning light came on for a few seconds together with reduced power :x . The dealer said the diagnostics reported a misfire on cylinder 2 :? . They cleared the fault report and told me to keep my eye open for it happening again 8) .

I get around 26 mpg (30+ on a long run). I used to get 28 mpg in my previous 225 TTC. Initially I got around 24 mpg until the engine had freed up after 2000 miles or so.

Cheers.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > .....and without thrashing the living daylights out of it, have easily achieved an average of 29mpg for the past 10,000 miles. Certainly far better than a 225 could muster.
> ...


How green is that though........ ultimate example of recycling


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi,
Had mine since December 2003. 24 - 27 MPG mixed M'way & traffic.

* Creaking from tailgte - fixed,

* Clunking noise from driver's door interior on acceleration & deceleration - nothing found by dealer - gunged eveything in grease though - still smears the window when it goues up & down.

*Emissions light came on once after feeling a power lag for a good few miles before - in to dealer - found a "slight misfire" - cleared fault code said it might happen again - but no interest in trying to find root cause.

* Ticking noise from engine between 1700 & 2000 RPM - sounds a bit like a sticky tappett - Audi techical says - its normal - just the Variable Valve timing being not quite sure whether it should be in or out. duh why!

* Power below 3000 rpm sometimes severely restricted - a bit like pulling the choke out on an old car when the engine is up to temp - solution - floor it - a lot of lag - and it goes when it either kicks down or revs build above 3000 and VVT switches cam profile - though happened once pulling out quickly in front of an oncoming vehicle, normally no problem - but this once - a bit scary - no it isn't the ESP - Dealer - can't find anything wrong , swapped the Air Mass Meter at my insistance (with a demo car as Audi UK could not be relied on to stump up unless they had evidence it was at fault) - no change in result - I'm sure they think I am being a bit of a D*cK and don't know how to use the DSG - WRONG!

Above that, is the fact that the dealer can not do proper diagnosis and have no concept of root cause analysis, no rolling road, no performance diagnostics etc. By the way I thought mechanics took bits of engines apart and got their hands dirty - not just plug in Audi diags computers and read print outs. 
They have had the car for about 4 full days in total - nothing changed - i.e. finding out what might be causing the problem. The dealer will not do a thing on the car without referring to Audi Technical and they just want to minimise warranty claims so won't fix anything unless it is obvious and on their 'list'.
Oh and the last time it was in the car reported the aircon was still on and it wasn't - couldn't clear it. There were 3 areas on the ECU that it would not allow the guy to enter and reset - he called the factory 3 times - but this came to nought.
I took it in for a half hour to change the MAF and eventually came out 3 hours later - basically because it was home time for them!

All in all - I am a P*ss&d off to say the least - an Audi ! - Vorsprung durch Tecnik !! - never thought I would end up with technical problems that just wander on and on and on and on....with dealer apparently oblivious to real world mechanics, a parent organisation geared up to sell tin like Heinz 57 and 'Techical' people who can spot problems before they become critical. I now spend my spare time worrying about what is going wrong - going back & forth to the dealers - getting a loan car to carry on with business - trying to enjoy the car when it works - but it now just seems to have been a lot of money for a lot of hasstle and a good 3 months of fun - should have had an RX8 - cheaper but........

* Any ideas appreciated - might even make a new post on this*


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

I agree with most of the above in that mpg in the V6 is much less than the 225. Prefer the V6 though and surprisingly like the DSG box. Had a manual A4 when it went back for a paint job and got sick of changing gear. Or perhaps I've just become lazy.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Used to get 28 mpg average with my TTC 225 and was not surprised to find higher fuel consumption (average 24 mpg) with my new TTC V6 DSG - but last week I drove from Edinburgh to London and got just over 31 mpg on the way down and the just over 31 mpg on the journey back - and I didn't hang about 

The DSG's a great car, had it 7 months and NO problems - touch wood! My 225 was the same - 3 years and not even the dropping windows problem. I liked the 225 but I prefer the smoothness and throatiness of the DSG.:lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jock said:


> I liked the 225 but I prefer the smoothness and throatiness of the DSG.:lol:


Or perhaps the noice from the V6 regardless of the gearbox. :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Scotty, what's "noice"?

Touche, I suggest! :lol:


----------



## magicedd (Feb 10, 2004)

Agree with Andya's economy analysis. I've found living in the City the V6 drinks it round town to the tune of 20MPG. However, thrashing the pant soff it it on the country roads in sports mode is no worse. And if you drive it like a pussy you will get 30-33 MPG ...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

magicedd said:


> And if you drive it like a pussy you will get 30-33 MPG ...


Oi! :evil:

 :lol:


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Meeowww.........


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jock said:


> Used to get 28 mpg average with my TTC 225 and was not surprised to find higher fuel consumption (average 24 mpg) with my new TTC V6 DSG - but last week I drove from Edinburgh to London and got just over 31 mpg on the way down and the just over 31 mpg on the journey back - and I didn't hang about
> 
> The DSG's a great car, had it 7 months and NO problems - touch wood! My 225 was the same - 3 years and not even the dropping windows problem. I liked the 225 but I prefer the smoothness and throatiness of the DSG.:lol:


I beg to disagree. Your 225 DID suffer from the dropping windows problem. You just didn't invoke it, that's all...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Matthew said:


> Ah! Finally someone else with the Emission Light problem? I had mine come on accompanies by a horrible metallic grating noise from the front LH side of the engine, just as I was parking up outside the house. I turned the engine off, waited and restarted and it was gone - Never to reappear. Dealer said they could find no fault record etc. (the usual thing).
> 
> .


Dont panic MaTThew, common as.... just a little stone on the front disc, I have this a lot.

Sounds AWFUL like a wheel about to fall off !


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

jampott said:


> I beg to disagree. Your 225 DID suffer from the dropping windows problem. You just didn't invoke it, that's all...


Sorry, I didn't know that it was mandatory!!! :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jock said:


> Scotty, what's "noice"?


A typo! :roll: :wink:


----------



## James Lunn (Aug 4, 2004)

Iâ€™ve had my V6 about 6 months now - I get about 31 mpg. Only probs is the rattle in the boot - getting it sorted. I seem to get better mpg that my old 225 - which is nice. Have experienced some of the lag problems that someone else has posted. It was like the car had broke! Will monitor that and see what happens as it seems to have stopped.

On another note. I loved my 225 and sometimes wish i never sold it (looked great and cost me half the amount the v6 does a month) but....
When you rag the V6 and you hear that noise....OMG its special. Nothing from a mainstream manufacturer comes close not even the 350z. The more you rag it the better, deeper and more aggressive the exhaust note becomes. Only a TVR can top it.

Cheers

James


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

James,

Have you tried disconnecting the flap valve in the right hand side exhaust?

It sounds even deeper and boomier if you do :wink:


----------



## MaTTey (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi all,

Had my TTC 3.2 DSG for 5 months now. Only done a couple of thousand miles, but my journey to work is only 5 miles - Traffic is door to door so average 19.5 mpg. Not good, my previous TTC225 averaged 25.

Love the car though. No probs so far. Do prefer it over the 225.


----------

